# New Lease Oglethorpe County. We're Full!! Thanks



## boogerhillbill (Aug 24, 2013)

1900 acres in the Goosepond / Saxon part of Oglethorpe County. 4 miles of Broad River. Roughly 3 miles of Long creek. Holding the limit to 17 people if we can fill it quick enough. Each member will have a core area with a 400 yd boundary. Unclaimed areas will be free hunting. It is the old Broad River Adventure Park property. There are a gazillion trails on it as it was an atv/trailbike park. Has not been hunted much. Fee will be $1000 per membership. It will be trophy managed. Please call Ronnie Moon @706.207.6986. Call any time before 11:00 if busy please leave callback number. Will try to show the property Sun afternoon 8/25/2013.


----------



## bigblocktransam (Aug 24, 2013)

boogerhillbill said:


> 1900 acres in the Goosepond / Saxon part of Oglethorpe County. 4 miles of Broad River. Roughly 3 miles of Long creek. Holding the limit to 17 people if we can fill it quick enough. Each member will have a core area with a 400 yd boundary. Unclaimed areas will be free hunting. It is the old Broad River Adventure Park property. There are a gazillion trails on it as it was an atv/trailbike park. Has not been hunted much. Fee will be $1000 per membership. Please call Ronnie Moon @706.207.6986. Call any time before 11:00 if busy please leave callback number. Will try to show the property Sun afternoon 8/25/2013.



Oooh wee! Hunted the property directly across from y'all's gate last year, a ton of deer, good management, just a great area. It's waaaaay down a dirt road.


----------



## bigblocktransam (Aug 24, 2013)

boogerhillbill said:


> 1900 acres in the Goosepond / Saxon part of Oglethorpe County. 4 miles of Broad River. Roughly 3 miles of Long creek. Holding the limit to 17 people if we can fill it quick enough. Each member will have a core area with a 400 yd boundary. Unclaimed areas will be free hunting. It is the old Broad River Adventure Park property. There are a gazillion trails on it as it was an atv/trailbike park. Has not been hunted much. Fee will be $1000 per membership. Please call Ronnie Moon @706.207.6986. Call any time before 11:00 if busy please leave callback number. Will try to show the property Sun afternoon 8/25/2013.



If there wasn't claimed areas I'd jump all over it! Let me know if the rules change and it goes to pin instyle.


----------



## boogerhillbill (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks for your input bigblocktransom. We have a unique opportunity with this new lease for individuals to put in their own large foodplots. We still pin in and all of the open areas will be open pin-in spots. The old atv park had several large open fields as well as the crossing power line. Our reason for the areas comes from keeping problems to a minimum and enjoyment to a maximum! Every large lease I've been on that uses the pin-in ends up with alot of problems. Smaller leases can get by OK with it. A lot of thought went into this lease. We don't allow anything that will cause problems. We are family oriented lease that doesn't allow alcohol or anything else that a family shouldn't be exposed to. Maybe you'd see things from our perspective if you met us..


----------



## sweatequity (Aug 25, 2013)

*I hunted this*

before it was an ATV park. Great peice and lots of river frontage and hogs!


----------



## boogerhillbill (Aug 25, 2013)

*Thanks for the line sweateqity!*

One of the amazing things that they have changed when they made it a park is all of the amenities that still exist. There is a central meeting house with bathrooms, a covered atv washdown area with bathrooms that would be an excellent deer skinning place, several RV hookups that only require power hookups, and several cabins that we are leasing to members if they want one for the year. We're in the process of repairing and renewing these resources as we have the money to do so. There is fantastic potential here!


----------



## bigblocktransam (Aug 25, 2013)

Hank Parker and his crew came down there last year turkey huntin I think they killed 13 birds. Covered up in turkeys


----------



## boogerhillbill (Aug 25, 2013)

*bigblocktransam, thanks for the info*

I don't Turkey hunt, but there have been two things that amazed me at this place. On my first ride - through with the man getting up the lease we stopped several times along the long road that runs the length of the property. Two different times a sizable flock of Turkeys came out of the woods and walked toward us. I don't know if they were expecting to be fed or what.. It's very obvious that they haven't been hunted much! The second thing happened as I was looking at an area. A coyote jumped out from almost under me, ran about 30 yds and stopped and looked at me long enough for me to shoot it with a 9mm handgun. It didn't know what I was.. It's almost like a zoo. (And for the record, it was pure luck, I'm not that good a shot)


----------



## cstoyle87 (Aug 26, 2013)

How many members are on it now?


----------



## sweatequity (Aug 26, 2013)

*I second the turkeys...*

I dont turkey hunt but back when I was on the lease before the ATV place took over it was common to see 10-15 birds on the weekend.  

Sounds like a great place!


----------



## boogerhillbill (Aug 26, 2013)

Ronnie Moon, the lease holder has the count of people. He told me he'd let me know when we got close to the limit of folks. Please call him. I know we still had three spots as of this past weekend. We need to seal the deal by this weekend.


----------



## boogerhillbill (Aug 28, 2013)

*Count*

We have fifteen people on the 1900 acre lease so far. We need two more to seal it. Ronnie let me know the count today. We appreciate all who have considered us. If you need help finding a spot we'll be glad to help you.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Aug 31, 2013)

no beer . . . .bummer. . ...


----------



## Ila Bowhunter (Sep 2, 2013)

I have been privileged to hunt with "boogerhillbill" the last few years and I'm sure this club will be managed the right way. It sounds good now and I'm sure it will get better every year. I would be interested but I'm hunting club poor too much this year. Good hunting Bill.


----------



## boogerhillbill (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words Ila B.H.!! We're in the process of bush hogging & plowing plots for our members this week. Because we were given the lease at such a late date, we're running behind. We have two memberships available.


----------



## boogerhillbill (Sep 12, 2013)

*Filled for 2013*

I want to thank GON for giving us a way to find good, like minded folks to hunt with. We're full for this year and appreciate all of you that considered us at such a late date.


----------

